# Closed Areas



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

How serious are they about the closed areas? Has anyone been turned around yet? I am going this weekend and plan to fish as far to the west as the oil allows. Looking at the closed areas, the only place we could "legally" fish is on the 100 fathom line down the east side; but I saw a reliable post on here that referenced fishing ten miles south of the spur last weekend, a closed area. What gives? Does anyone plan to adhere to the law if there is no oil present?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I was out near the line today South of the nipple and there was a large coast guard cutter running the line all day with radars whirling! Today you would have been caught, no question. As to what they would do? I have no idea.

MSyellowfin


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Is it closed only to commercial or recreational to?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Closed to both commercial and recreational fishing, see NOAA website for daily updates to closure area, every day at noon the map is updated

Link to closure


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

There's a nice break running east/west about 86 NMSSE (closest point) of the Pensacola farewell buoy - enclosed is an image from this morning. I know its hard to read, but the Nipple, 131 Hole, Squiggles and 42039 buoy are all outside the closed area and open for fishing.

If you are to err if trying to find this rip, err to the east, as the point shown is just outside of the closed area.

The closed area is the latest layout, although they may change it again today - if so, I will post up now layout.

Have a great Memorial Day weekend!

Tom Hilton


----------



## Liteline 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

better re check Deepwater Horizon/BP Oil Spill: Federal Fisheries Closure and Other Information according to this official site all listed areas are closed. real time nav has an error


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

How many miles and what coordinates is the closest point to Panama City?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I hate to tell you this Tom but you need to take a closer look at the closed area. About all they opened was the South East tip of what was closed. All of the areas for Pensacola/Destin offshore are still closed. I wish it were otherwise.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's the latest (Sun) closed federal areas.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe my maps are wrong but as far as I can tell the closed Federal Waters run due south of Pensacola for 193 miles and due South of Destin for 200 miles. That puts the Nipple, 131 Hole, Elbow, Double Nipple, Spur and out past Loyds Ridge in the closed area. 

You can go out there and look but the Coast Guard ships are out there for a reason and their radars do work. I haven't read in the papers where someone actually challanged the fishing closure and was caught/arrested/busted/fined or what ever. I just know that I won't be the one to put it to the litmus test.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

sealark said:


> Here's the latest (Sun) closed federal areas.


 It seem's like that should start shrinking some this week. HOPEFULLY!


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

*closures*



Kim said:


> I hate to tell you this Tom but you need to take a closer look at the closed area. About all they opened was the South East tip of what was closed. All of the areas for Pensacola/Destin offshore are still closed. I wish it were otherwise.


Hey Kim,
The date of my post was late May - things have changed almost daily since then.

Here's the latest chart reflecting the July 22, 2010 closure data.

All the best,
Tom


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Today 7-28-2010 is looking better. I was watching CNN this morning when the C.G> was flying around and looking for some on the top. The two star aboard said it was hard for them to find any oil floating.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry about that Tom I thought it was a new post, my bad.


----------

